# Alarm or Not to Alarm, That is the Question!



## coupedrvr (Jan 31, 2002)

Just curious about what you guys think about the alarm? Is it worth it? How much more does it protect my baby ci then if I just had the clown nose activated? 

If you have the alarm installed, about how much did you get it for??


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

I did not opt for it. I asked myself, when was the last time I saw someone (or even me for that matter) rushing to see what was going on when a car alarm was going off. The answer came out to never.

Not even sure if I'm going with Lo-jack. Need to do the insurance discount cost benefit analysis. 

Unfortunately, I have PLENTY of time before my August delivery.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

I didn't get the alarm when I ordered my car. I did get all four of my wheels stolen out of my driveway while I slept. :bawling: 

I now have an alarm. $225 from Circle BMW. 45 minutes to install it myself. $60 to activate while I waited. :thumb: 

I am probably a bit sensitive now, but while waiting in a deli yesterday I heard a BMW alarm and did go running out. It wasn't my car and the 540 it was coming from was fine but it did attract a lot of attention. I have a feeling a leaf fell into the sunroof and tripped the motion sensor. :lmao:


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

I did the same as ERK. The clown nose might fool the novice, the alarm may scare the advanced, but if someone wants your car...they will get it. I figured the alarm was a nice to have and would do the job. For under $300 (install yourself, dealer activated) it's worth it.

:thumb:


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*Alarm Install*

I have had my ci for 3 months about or longer w/o alarm. I hope to be in ERK's country this fall on vacation and would hate to lose my wheels and tires. Erk, when time permits how about letting us in on just how and what is involved in the installation of the alarm. My noses blinks and my dealer is kind enough to allow 15% discount to CCA members, so I should be abke t to buy the system frm my dealer at price equal to Circus. I installed my 6 CD player and Gate opener myseld with little trouble. I have never found anything pertaining to working on my BMW's easy by a long shot. First time is always a pain. Oh yes, so far my insurance company has not issued a discount for alarm. Thanks:thumb: :angel:


----------



## MC (May 22, 2002)

I was asking my self the same question. I called the dealer told me that it will cost me $600 parts and labor. Talk about overcharging. I called the service department and was quoted $200 for labor. I am better off buying it at Circle BMW and intstall it my self.


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

*Alarm install*

There is a "Do it yourself" install for the alarm at http://www.bmw330ci.com Click on "DIY files"


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Alarm Install*



rwebbe said:


> *I have had my ci for 3 months about or longer w/o alarm. I hope to be in ERK's country this fall on vacation and would hate to lose my wheels and tires. Erk, when time permits how about letting us in on just how and what is involved in the installation of the alarm. *


I used the DYI posted by Cabriolet and this one: http://e46fanatics.com/faq/alarminstall/index.html.

They are about the same but offer different angles with their pics. I needed to purchase a 30 Torx driver and they can be found at most hardware or autoparts store. Plus you'll need a 6mm socket.

The whole install took under an hour and was very easy with the DYIs. The hardest part is installing the horn in the engine compartment. The wiring harness is tucked away. I am short so I had to lie across the engine and practically crawl behind the firewall to get it.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

ERK said:


> *I didn't get the alarm when I ordered my car. I did get all four of my wheels stolen out of my driveway while I slept. :bawling:
> 
> I now have an alarm. $225 from Circle BMW. 45 minutes to install it myself. $60 to activate while I waited. :thumb:
> *


and you don't have wheel locks? if they jack up or car from all 4 sides (or just front and back) at the same time, I don't think alarm would've worked either.

--Andrew


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> and you don't have wheel locks? if they jack up or car from all 4 sides (or just front and back) at the same time, I don't think alarm would've worked either.
> 
> --Andrew *


I did get a set of wheel locks when I got the alarm! One more deterrent, esp. if the alarm's blinking clown nose don't scare 'em.

The alarm has a tilt sensor so you can't jack it up to circumvent it. I don't think it would be easy to coordinate your jackin' so as not to set things off. And the removal of the lugs would also cause some alarm tripping action.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't have the alarm, I just hope if my car is ever stolen that I wouldn't have to see it again . . . nothing worse then a stolen recovery.


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

For around $300, you can buy the alarm, install it yourself, and have the dealer activate it. Then you can stop worrying about whether or not you should install the alarm and worry about more important things like: clears or no clears, what style 18" rims, springs? swaybars? CAI? to tint or nor to tint? new exhaust?


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

I installed the alarm, at the dealer, $535. I know, its a riboff, but I donno how to do it and needed it done quick so... :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Maybe I should respond a little more to this question . . .I really find the alarm to be unneccessary . . . 

The car already comes with remote locking & unlocking . . . what else would you need an alarm for :dunno:   

We all know if a thief wants your car he's going to get it and if he wants your wheels, wheel locks won't help becasue htey will break them off.

The only possiblity of the alarm helping if it's a complete amateur and even then who knows :dunno:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Maybe I should respond a little more to this question . . .I really find the alarm to be unneccessary . . .
> 
> The car already comes with remote locking & unlocking . . . what else would you need an alarm for :dunno:
> 
> ...


Lets think of it this way, my car and your car(assuming you dont have an alarm installed), both parked in the same parking side by side. The car thief only has time to steal one car, which car will he pick??


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

mine because black on black looks so damn hot   !!!



heh heh . . . just teasing bro !!


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *mine because black on black looks so damn hot   !!!
> 
> heh heh . . . just teasing bro !! *


Yours feel hot, mine looks hot =PP

BTW, im a sis!!!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *BTW, im a sis!!! *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *
> 
> Yours feel hot, mine looks hot =PP
> 
> BTW, im a sis!!! *


LOL, ok you win . . . Also, I'll remember for next time your a sis !!


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

cantona7 said:


> Insurance rates in Mass. are not free-market--they're set by the state. I can't remember the exact amount, but I pay over $2000 a year, with coverage for my wife and myself.


But that includes liability and property damage, doesn't it? Do you get a 20% discount in everything? Over here, an alarm only gets a discount on the comprehensive portion since having an alarm doesn't make you less likely to crash into another car.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

marcio said:


> Wow, how much do you pay for insurance? The comprehensive part of my insurance is $130/year. If my insurance carrier gave me a 100% discount, it would still take more than 3 years to pay off $405 for an alarm.


 You only pay $130/year for comphensive?:wow: I pay $190 every six months. I would have thought theft rates in LA and Houston would be similar.

Installing an alarm in a BMW does not qualify you for any (additional) discount. The Coded Driveaway Protection qualifies as a passive antitheft protection so you should be getting a discount for that. Even if you did not have a car that has chip in key protection, installing an alarm would only qualifiy if it was self arming (passive). What good is an alarm if you never turn it on?


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

marcio said:


> But that includes liability and property damage, doesn't it? Do you get a 20% discount in everything? Over here, an alarm only gets a discount on the comprehensive portion since having an alarm doesn't make you less likely to crash into another car.


I'm really not sure, actually. All I know was that I asked my insurance agent what it would cost to insure my new car. They said $XXXX per year. I then asked what it would be if I had the alarm put in...they said $XXXX, which worked out to something like 20%.


----------



## rawnak (Feb 23, 2004)

*What tools are required for Alarm DIY*

Hi,

I am planning to do DIY for E46 (sedan) alarm this weekend.

I am very ignorant when it comes to tools. Can somebody tell me
which tools would be required for this DIY? Also where can i buy/rent
these tools?

Thanks
rawnak


----------



## drizztbob (Apr 29, 2004)

rawnak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to do DIY for E46 (sedan) alarm this weekend.
> 
> ...


Here is a helpful link: http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Alarm.htm I am planning on installing mine next weekend when the alarm arrives. Let me know how it goes. Tools are included on the site. Oh and this is for a 330 but the premise is the same. Good luck!


----------

